

Lean Startup Does Not Mean Cheap - ramlijohn
http://ramlijohn.com/lean-startup-does-not-mean-cheap/

======
dworin
It's not just startups that have this problem with Lean management. I've told
a few clients in more traditional industries that they were confusing "lean"
and "thin." Lean is about efficiency, continuous improvement, and learning as
an organization - not budget and headcount minimization.

------
yawz
I love that:

"MVP does NOT mean Minimum Shitty Product." \- Ben Yoskovitz, VP of Product at
GoInstant and founder of Montreal-based Year One Labs.

------
ramlijohn
I'm getting tired of all of these organizations, startups and companies saying
they're running 'lean startup,' when they mean they're firing people or being
cheap. I argue in the post that Lean Startup does NOT mean cheap or
bootstrapped.

